# Loch Ness Marathon



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2013)

Had an eMail forwarded by DUK Snechie:

Good morning 
I have been asked to forward this email from Sara Ling who is Diabetes UK Scotland National Fundraising Manager.
Best wishes - Pat 

"We are looking for people to help to cheer on our runners at the Loch Ness marathon and 10k on 29 September. I wondered if you could forward this email to any of your contacts in Inverness to see if they would be able to come along to cheer on our runners. 

We have a stand at the finish line at Bught Park and would like to ask people to come along to the stand to collect Diabetes UK branded items ? bang sticks / hairy heads/ balloons and T-shirts and then make their way to any of the cheering points listed below. At any time from 9.30am on Sunday 29th. 

We have 120 people running as part of the Sugar Rush team and another 20 plus people running on their own and we?d really like to show our support for all of them for running to raise funds for the charity. 

We will also have a stand at the finish line and we?d be delighted if anybody would be able to help us to man the stand on the day. 

Thanks for your help with this ? hopefully we?ll see you on 29th!

Many thanks
Sara"

*Cheering points:*

** IRA (Inverness Royal Academy) school next to roller-bowl. 
** Tesco on Dores rd. 
** Island bank rd meeting with Drummond crescent. 
** Infirmary bridge.
** Eden Court, other of the bridge on the corner
** Finish line along both sides of the road. 

Sara Ling
National Fundraising Manager


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope it goes well !  I see Tesco is mentioned again in that They are good.   Realy hope the monster doesnt join in


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Hope it goes well !  I see Tesco is mentioned again in that They are good.   Realy hope the monster doesnt join in



I hope she does, it'll make everyone run that much faster.


----------

